# 5 Ways to Live Your Dreams



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

I have this on my wall.... 


1. Break the rules. Do what you want, if it harms no one. 

2. Spend time alone, at home, in a restaurant, or acoss the glove, and you'll hear your inner voice. 

3. Follow your passion- whatever it takes

4. Stop worrying so much about what other people think. It's your life.

5. Get over your fear. Fear is normal, so embrace it, and then you'll get past it. 

I hope it helps some of you, like it helps me in tough times.


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 9, 2007)

That was great! Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 9, 2007)

Thank you, S.  I've read this 3 times now, pondering each thought every time I read a line.  That is so true!  A person needs to be happy, at whatever cost, as long as no harm is done to anyone else in the process.  I am going to cut and copy this, enlarge it, and laminate it and hang it in my soap making room, and another in my TOG Shop.  Thanks again for those appropriate words with wisdom.

Paul... :wink:


----------



## black squirrel (Sep 9, 2007)

I love number 2.  I full-heartedly believe in this one.   I have always been just fine doing things by myself.  That's not to say I don't love the company of my good friends and family, but I can be perfectly happy sitting on a couch for several hours with no tv, book, or radio, just thinking, honing the ideas in my head into my personality. Into what I truly love regardless of what's in style.  Many people tell me I have an outside the box personality and I know it's because I have taken the time to think of what I am really passionate about.  As for number 5, I don't let fear be a hurdle per se- I just let it take me to the emergency room for a panic attack at 3am.  I think I need to work on that one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

Your welcome... It helps me alot. Helps me remember what I am suppose to be doing. Im glad you enjoyed it. 
Makes me feel wonderful on how I can touch others by little things like this.


----------



## jellyfish (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks!!

I've sort of needed a reminder of these lately. I just wrote them down in my journal.


----------

